# Small SW Tank for Beginer



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

So, I've never done a saltwater tank but I really want a pair of clowns and an Anemonie. What size tank would be required for this setup?

Tank (?)
Filter (?)
Live Sand
Live Rock
2 Clowns
1 Anemonie


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

anemonies are very hard to maintain in an aquarium. You might want to reconsider.


my .02


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I thought clowns needed an Anemonie it's kind of like their home.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

mec102778 said:


> I thought clowns needed an Anemonie it's kind of like their home.


Yea that's true but clowns do not absolutely need an anemonie to live. sometime they will even host in other things like some kinds of corals and the like.

my .02


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok thanks Beaslbob! I'm off to do some research..


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

RBTA"s(rose bubble tip anemone) do well in captivity. Google for more info. It is true that clowns really don't need an anemone to survivie, however if you still want one realize that they are VERY mobile amd won't stay in any one spot for long. As for the set up you can set up a small nano reef tank. Around 15 gallons will do, you should have 1-1.5# of live rock as well as a good powerhead for circulation. Look for one the will put out 150-300 gph. Then you need decent lighting. If you're pressed for money power compacts will work nicely, a 2 bulb unit is what to look for.

That should get you started equipment wise but you still have a lot of research to do on cycling the etc.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

If this is going to be a beginner tank, you aren't going to want an anemone, because they are hard to keep. Clownfish don't need anemones, and sometimes even if you have an anemone they won't host it. If you want something that they might host in, you could try a frogspawn, torch coral, etc. Just do some research about what types of corals clowns have been known to host in. I've even seen some host in a colony of green star polyps.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh yeah there will be lots of research prior to setting this on up.


----------

